# Masonite Door Warranty Problem



## BillyBlank (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi,

In February of this year we had a brand new Masonite Centennial patio door installed through Home Depot. It was a custom order as it's an out swing, so we needed to wait over a month for it to come in. Once it was installed, after a few hiccups on Home Depot's part, we loved the door.

Two weeks ago, my wife heard a strange noise around 3am. We came out the following morning to see the entire outer pain of glass broken. It wasn't as though something hit it, just completely spiderwebbed across the entire door. The glass was bowing out, away from the center of the door. 

We contacted Home Depot the same morning we found the broken door. Clearly nothing hit it, there was nothing near it, no point of impact, and we have 8ft fences around the entire yard. I recommended they come look at it so they could see what I was describing as it wouldn't show up in the pictures. No one came to look at it. They looked at the pictures and seconded my opinion that it was a manufacturer defect and thought it should be covered. 

After a dozen calls to Home Depot and Masonite, we've yet to find a resolution. Masonite is saying that something they think there is a point of impact, which is entirely untrue. They say they cover glass in the warranty, and if this isn't a valid glass claim, I'm not sure what is. 

Overall, I'm disgusted with the response and lack of help I've gotten. Has anyone had to deal with Masonite for warranty claims? Have you had a similar experience?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Something had to cause it. Like Masonite stated. The Tempered glass does not shatter like that, unless someone threw say a Spark plug at it, or the edge of the glass had a defect.


----------



## BillyBlank (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for the input, Greg. Like you mentioned, the edge of the glass must have had a defect. We don't have kids and have an 8ft fenced in yard. The only thing I can think of is that an extreme temperature change caused a weak point in the glass to go.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The same thing has been known to happen to Flat Screen TV's. I would call around to a few Glass companies in your area and see how much it would be for them to just replace the glass, instead of fighting with two companies that do not want to take blame.

Most likely the contractor that Home Depot used, who installed it. May have accidentally dropped it, or could have happened when it was either loaded on or taken off of the trailer.

There is a reason why companies are supposed to use "Shock" stickers on items like this. It can easily show if the item was dropped anywhere from start to finish.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Short of getting a lawyer, there's not much you can do if the manufacturer is ignoring you. Small claims court could be an option if the manufacturer is local.
Your only solution(cost wise) might be to replace the glass and pay for it yourself.


----------



## BillyBlank (Jun 22, 2015)

Yeah....it's very sad that a company will not stand behind their product. I'd normally have the glass changed, but I've been told by Home Depot that they should just replace the whole door. 

If we'd put a baseball through the glass, bumped it, if in any way it was our fault - I'd have no issue paying for it. We just got married a few weeks ago and really didn't budget for replacing a brand new door. After all the money I've spent at Home Depot renovating our house over the past 6 months I guess I just assumed they'd help make this right.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Tempered glass will not happen if you bumped it. Same as if a Base ball hit it. If Home Depot is willing to remove it and replace at their cost. Keep on them. The problem with having the Big Box stores use contractors for work. You will usually get the poorest quality work, unless you get lucky to have a contractor that works for them, to pick up extra money when things are slow.

I try and stay with Small Business owners who have a long family history in a particular trade. Never do I hire a contractor from a big box or large company that is always holding their hands out.

I had one local company to have them extend our outdoor faucet about a 1/2" out. They guy walked up and told me that I should do it, even though I told him that I could not. So now I am stuck using the neighbor's next to us, if I need to use the hose.


----------



## BillyBlank (Jun 22, 2015)

gregzoll said:


> Tempered glass will not happen if you bumped it. Same as if a Base ball hit it. If Home Depot is willing to remove it and replace at their cost. Keep on them. The problem with having the Big Box stores use contractors for work. You will usually get the poorest quality work, unless you get lucky to have a contractor that works for them, to pick up extra money when things are slow.
> 
> I try and stay with Small Business owners who have a long family history in a particular trade. Never do I hire a contractor from a big box or large company that is always holding their hands out.
> 
> I had one local company to have them extend our outdoor faucet about a 1/2" out. They guy walked up and told me that I should do it, even though I told him that I could not. So now I am stuck using the neighbor's next to us, if I need to use the hose.


I agree - with all the work we did on our house recently (outside of what I did myself), I used really great local subcontractors. We had great results and worked with very talented folks. 

My thought with going through HD was that they were the ones that I bought the door from, and by using them there would be no second thoughts to any potential fixes if anything went wrong. I guess I was wrong!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The Tempered glass shattering is a common occurrence. From Glass Stove Tops, Flat Screen TV's, Shower Doors, to Patio Doors.

This is just one link: http://chicagowindowexpert.com/2009/06/20/diagnosing-glass-breakage/ There are others out there on Spontaneous Tempered glass breakage.


----------



## ProGreen (Oct 2, 2014)

BillyBlank,
Home Depot main Customer Service is located in Atlanta, GA. Please file a formal complaint with your HD order number with them for relief. You will then have a permanent reference number for your problem.. The Atlanta office will most likely start with contacting their local state representative to arrange to visit you to review the situation. Photo's will help. Persistence and patience with the problem should yield the relief you are requesting. Hope this helps.


----------



## carneywatson001 (Apr 29, 2015)

Masonite has been in the building products business for over 80 years. Depending on its application, whether it is an interior door, a front door or an Entry System, including sidelights or a transom, Masonite offers its customers one of the most comprehensive warranties in the industry. So You don’t need to worry about that.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I am fairly sure that a company that prints warranty void if not sealed on a 6 sides on the top of primed doors that are not primed at the top does not plan to honor very many warranties.

Your opinion may vary.


----------

